
Divine Madness (a.k.a. Crazy Wisdom) - cbluth
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divine_madness
======
cbluth
> These behaviors may seem to be symptoms of mental illness to mainstream
> society, but are a form of religious ecstasy, or deliberate "strategic,
> purposeful activity," "by highly self-aware individuals making strategic use
> of the theme of madness in the construction of their public personas".

i found this bit really interesting...

